# Post pics of your helmet/light setup.



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a Nightfighter bt21. I was planning on trying mine tonight, at least enough to get the light pointed in the right direction. But, it's raining here in So. Cal., go figure. It like never rains here in the summer.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's my Yinding with Vancbiker's GoPro mount and low profile mounting


Small 2-cell pack mounts on the back of the helmet. I have a Hunk Lee pack and also some Fenix 2-cell battery cases.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Come on guys, let's see em!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Dual XML light with LEDDNA optics. ~65 grams including mount and remote switch. Running at at 3.5A on high so ~1800 lumen. Gets the job done.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Depends on the weather as to which one i use, but the bt21 balances out the pack better. Since yinding is modded though both push about the same light. But its restricted to cool weather only cause it get HOT fast.


----------



## Morten Schmidt (Apr 25, 2014)

Appel's setup from the Yinding thread deserves mention here.
Original/Real Yinding YD 2xU2 found - Page 33- Mtbr.com

Hope he doesn't mind me reposting one of his images:









Inspired me snap up a Giro Fathom helmet on ebay the other day - Thank You Appel! (The Fathom is the same as the Atmos, but with a removable MTB style shade added).


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Vancbiker said:


> Dual XML light with LEDDNA optics. ~65 grams including mount and remote switch. Running at at 3.5A on high so ~1800 lumen. Gets the job done.


You are the king of low-profile lighting!


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

View attachment 1004072

Dual MJ-808 on homemade mount, batteries in waist mounted hydration pack. 
Just to note, The 808's are kinda spotty, and the exposure meter on the GoPro can't compensate enough so the center is washed out, so when I film at night, I have to put wide angle lenses on to get pretty good results


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Trial LED XXX 
1700 lumens



























=Tapatalked on the go=


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*:thumbsup:*


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally got my helmet light mount situation figured out. I used one of these GoPro style "wrist mounts" (seems *Rakuman* is using the same strap). Here's my BT21 mounted:







Still have to do the battery pack. Thinking Fenix two cell case with velcro attached to it & helmet in addition to a velcro band wrapped around it. (These velcro bands are so convenient to have on hand!)

-Garry


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Night owl, where is the battery? Do you have a picture of the battery?


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

My BT21 mounted on my MET Parachute using the standard velcro helmet strap. I keep the battery in my pack. With the FF helmet, I do not even notice the weight of the lighthead on the helmet.

I also use the light on a Giro Feature trail helmet for rides on trails that are not as high consequence as my usual local ride. The Feature has few vent holes, but it does mount fine.

I use a pair of Cygolite Expilion 700s on my bars to compliment the BT21 helmet light.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

as posted on another thread: quad XP-L Solarforce L2P 2800 lumens


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My new setup, Gloworm X2:


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## eTrex_FSR (Dec 18, 2009)

amish_matt said:


> My new setup, Gloworm X2:
> 
> View attachment 1027802


How did you fix the mount to the helmet? Double side tape? 3M velcro?


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

It's a GoPro mount, uses the standard double sided tape.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine. Gemini Xera with a GoPro mount. The POC makes this a little challenging with the MIPS but I just fed the strap under the MIPS and it shouldn't impact it's functionality. I also could use an adhesive mount on the front but I think the shape of the helmet and vent design will make that difficult.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TomFL (Feb 6, 2004)

Can I ask you guys why/how are you running the battery packs on the helmet? Isn't that unGodly heavy?

I've always put the battery pack in a back jersey pocket, poked a small hole through the back of the pocket and run the cord up the inside of the back of my jersey, out the neck and to the helmet light. No cords flopping about in back of you.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Two cell packs are plenty slim and light, it's no problem. I prefer the freedom of not having a cable running from my helmet to my pack/jersey.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I would think a 2-cell would be fine on the helmet but 4? Noway. No biggie to toss it in my jersey pocket and run the cord down my back inside my jersey.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Gloworm on the helmet and a Gemini Olympia on the bars (I only run one at a time, 2 is overkill)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gloworm X2*

Gloworm X2 with a HunkLee 2 cell in a magicshine velcro case.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

TiGeo said:


> I would think a 2-cell would be fine on the helmet but 4? Noway. No biggie to toss it in my jersey pocket and run the cord down my back inside my jersey.


I'd hate to fall on a 4cell in my jersey pocket, anyone make a "nice" 4 cell flat pack for 5.5mm connectors?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^I'd hate to fall on one attached to my helmet....but agree a flat 4-cell would be great!


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Someone recently posted one found on Ebay that was a flat set of "use your own cells" type complete with protection circuit, but it had no case or anything. 

-Garry


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sure some of you guys have seen videos by "Rinoa Super-Genius" before, he tears apart a lot of laptop batteries for 18650 cells, but he also made an interesting helmet light!






Highly amusing


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Let's keep this going. Here's a BT21 on a Met Paradhute. It seems to be aimed in the right direction when I'm wearing the helmet. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice low profile solution! Here is how I have mine mounted using the stock O-ring base, in case the Velcro winds up not working for you long term. My range was too dirty for staging a pic though, so the coffee table will have to do 

It takes some careful persuading to get the O-ring mount situated without damaging the visor, but once installed it is bomb-proof. It leaves some flexibility for vertical aim.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mentor said:


> Nice low profile solution! Here is how I have mine mounted using the stock O-ring base, in case the Velcro winds up not working for you long term. My range was too dirty for staging a pic though, so the coffee table will have to do
> 
> It takes some careful persuading to get the O-ring mount situated without damaging the visor, but once installed it is bomb-proof. It leaves some flexibility for vertical aim.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I see how you did that. That's a pretty good idea. I must ride with my head down, I don't feel like I do, but I have to aim my light pretty high to keep light on the trail. I did a test ride last night and it all went well. This picture is a BT21 on my helmet and a BT70 on the bars, with the diffuser lens. I'll try the other lens next time.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

@Mountain Cycle Shawn and Mentor;

Great improvements over the setups you posted earlier in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Newest helmet set-up. Ituo XP2, very nice light with extremely good GoPro style helmet mount included as part of the light kit (XP2 & XP3).
Not sure if they sell or are planning to sell this as an accessory, but they should.
Mole


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> @Mountain Cycle Shawn and Mentor;
> 
> Great improvements over the setups you posted earlier in this thread. :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> Newest helmet set-up. Ituo XP2, very nice light with extremely good GoPro style helmet mount included as part of the light kit (XP2 & XP3).
> Not sure if they sell or are planning to sell this as an accessory, but they should.
> Mole


Nice looking mount! Will it mount further forward, say just above the visor?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Vancbiker said:


> Nice looking mount! Will it mount further forward, say just above the visor?


Depends on where the vent holes are on your helmet. Would have mounted just behind the visor if I'd used the next forward vents on this Kali. Mount is LowPro style so keeps the light as low as possible wherever you mount it.
Mole


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*****


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

scar said:


> View attachment 1082957
> 
> 
> View attachment 1082958
> ...


Oh, I like that! I wonder if I could take the cover off my battery, plastic dip it and mount it like you did?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Oh, I like that! I wonder if I could take the cover off my battery, plastic dip it and mount it like you did?


Yes, It works great, I also put a piece of double sticky velcro on it and my helmet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## gipsyman (Nov 18, 2014)

*Gemini Olympia mount*

On my helmet I have a Noctigon*XP-G2*S3*3D triple board in a Gemini Olympia with a polished lens. It is attached to the helmet with a 3/16" machine screw through a short GoPro mount to the Vancbiker mount. I run a power cable inside my jersey to a 4 cell battery in my backpack or fanny pack. A Gloworm XS from ActionLed is on the bars.
View attachment 1083282
View attachment 1083283


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

A little update. I bought a Cateye Loop Combo Commuter Light Set and modified the red light a little to go on the back of my helmet.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my old setup - three sets of good old Troutie lights - but have swapped that all for just one really powerful bike mounted light


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's mine. It's a Serfas True 1000. I got it for a bargain price too from Jenson USA at $119. Anyway, I keep the battery pack in my camelback.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man those are big ass lights for so little output. Look cool but the Ituo xp3 and glowworm xs do so much more for the size 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> Man those are big ass lights for so little output. Look cool but the Ituo xp3 and glowworm xs do so much more for the size
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


But what about for the price? More lumens can be nice, but when you get a really good deal on something that's good enough, take it. I managed to snag a pair of the 900 lumen Sigma Powerled Evos for $80 each recently. They could be brighter, but they're enough light, they have good runtime and they were cheap.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Even for the price you can get a bit more lumens in a lot smaller light. Not saying anything bad about the lights, just that so much is out there now for those prices and those sizes. That serfas is huge and heavy compared to most lights these days.

It's not just about lumens, at least to me, but weight and size play a big part for me too. I'm glad I got into night riding when products tech had evolved into what I have now. 

Nothing wrong with catching a sale, but a monster light like that serfas, on the lid for that little output and such with that form factor makes me thing "no way in hell" lol. But hey if it works, it works. Though with my neck, the smaller/lighter triples and a 2 cell pack are pushing it. And forget a 4 cell or having a GoPro on the lid with the light. Neck pain and headache shortly after first rough section.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## comptiger5000 (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with that being a lot of weight on the head. I'd probably snag something like that on sale to use on the bars, but find something lighter for up top.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

try the TrailLED XXX . It's about 70gms


----------

